# New here



## kkgdjhfjr (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi I'm new here. 

I guess i should introduce myself and a bit about me. I'm 30, my DP is 36. We plan on getting married end of the year beginning of next. we haven't set a date yet. 
When i was 27 I had to have a hystorectomy leaving my overies in place. I have 4 children from my ex husband and my partner has 1 child with his ex wife. However we would love a child together and started to look into Surrogacy.  He told me from day one he wanted another child and i told him i couldn't carry a child, we just want to complete us, a baby isn't everything a child of our own is a bonus, a very welcome one. My biggest fear is finding someone that would be willing to help us seeing as we do have children from old relationships. We have even discuessed donating some of my eggs when they are havested to help someone else in some way.


----------

